# Botanicals in Canada



## KSL (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone have a favorite supplier of botanicals?
Either located within Canada or prices good enough to warrant the shipping costs?

I'm looking for a good selection of different botanicals, but specifically looking for arnica presently.

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I am not sure where you are in Canada but my health food stores here have most  botanicals . I use and love the service and quality of the product at Voyageur Soap and Candle. I just ordered arnica oil from them, I don't know if you are looking for dried or oil  . They also give a discount on your shipping, which is a nice touch.

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/shop.asp

HTH

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is another one , the prices look very good compared to my health food store. 

http://www.herbalcom.com

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Jun 25, 2009)

Toronto!

I will have a look at those sites.
Hmm.. if they have arnica oil, then I can buy oil instead of infusing it myself.. that works!


----------



## hem06 (Jul 5, 2009)

KSL, NDA has arnica oil as well:

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/ar ... p-440.html


----------



## hem06 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wanted to ad I found Arnica locally here in Ottawa.  Let me know if you are looking for some, I bought a pound for $18 with tax


----------

